# The Warz (MMORPG Shooter)



## Firky (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm tempted to pre-order this.

It looks better than DayZ and has that air of Fallout about it 

http://thewarz.com/



> Forget subscriptions, forget paid DLC and expansion packs.
> 
> The War Z is as simple as this - once you install the game to your computer, you will be able to get into the game quickly and play without worrying about subscription fees, no hidden fees, and no paid updates. All updates will be seamlessly delivered to you free of charge when they're released.
> 
> Add AAA graphics and effects mixed with the ability to run even on integrated video cards or low end laptops and you have a unique, fun, experience that is available to everyone


----------



## Yetman (Aug 5, 2012)

Hows it able to run on such low end graphics cards?


----------



## Firky (Aug 5, 2012)

Well what's their definition of low end?

It could use cloud gaming I suppose. I have a very meaty gaming PC so I'll be OK


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2012)

*What are system requirements?*

If your computer has at least 2GB of RAM, has video card that supports Shader Model 3.0 - then you should be able to play The War Z.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2012)

it's using the guild wars  model is it?


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 6, 2012)

I may well see if the lappy will support it....


----------



## Firky (Aug 6, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> it's using the guild wars model is it?


 
Not sure/

GW2 is out at the end of the month isn't it?


----------



## Yetman (Aug 6, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> *What are system requirements?*
> 
> If your computer has at least 2GB of RAM, has video card that supports Shader Model 3.0 - then you should be able to play The War Z.


 
I've only got the integrated graphics that are with my AMD Phenom II - works on some games but doubt it'd work on this. Need to get a graphics card really


----------



## Quartz (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks interesting but I doubt their business model.


----------



## Yata (Aug 22, 2012)

Its on the War Inc Battlezone engine, never played it before but had a go the other day and its kinda got a cheap feel to it. Cant see how a game made from a cheap F2P engine is gonna be any good to be honest and all we got so far are bullshots. Not looking good to me tbh


----------



## Radar (Aug 22, 2012)

Reeks of snakeoil


----------



## Firky (Aug 22, 2012)

Yata said:


> Its on the War Inc Battlezone engine, never played it before but had a go the other day and its kinda got a cheap feel to it. Cant see how a game made from a cheap F2P engine is gonna be any good to be honest and all we got so far are bullshots. Not looking good to me tbh


 
Gameplay over graphics.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 22, 2012)

firky said:


> Gameplay over graphics.


 
Aye but he said it felt cheap, that's a wider problem than just graphics.


----------



## Firky (Aug 22, 2012)

DayZ feels cheap to me and that is massively popular when all it is is a rural Ireland simulator. Roads that end in the middle of a field, snipers hiding in hedges, bandits, discarded bottles of whisky on the road side. They're not zombies, they're locals. The game is a stunt by the Irish tourist board.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 22, 2012)

this from a Geordie!


----------



## Firky (Aug 22, 2012)

revol68 said:


> this from a Geordie!



At least our navvies built road that connected towns and cities.


----------



## Yata (Aug 22, 2012)

firky said:


> Gameplay over graphics.


i meant the gameplay, id love it if it were a good game with average graphics cause i could actually play it on my mediocre laptop lol. hard to explain just the movement and feel to it is kinda like one of those old free korean mmos but an fps although if its all an open world then i could see myself playing it possibly


----------



## Radar (Dec 31, 2012)

Anyone been following the steam rollout debacle ?

Someone has been polishing gaben's knob or something as this actually got listed for a few days before the howl for refunds became too loud to ignore.


----------

